
Xkcd: 26-Second Pulse - coronadisaster
https://xkcd.com/2344/
======
rurban
The 28 second pulse near this island in the Gulf of Guinea has a good
explanation. If you look at it, it's right at the focal point of a perfect
ellipse. So the waves wreck havoc there, like a huge antenna. Should be
explored by surfers. Could be better than Nazare.

But the 26 second pulse from Cameroon was the so called "footquake" from
football fans stomping down.

> Euler wandered into the field of seismic noise in 2007 when he found
> consistent spikes in noise from one of 32 different seismic stations in
> Cameroon. The spikes turned out to correspond with joyous, celebratory foot-
> stomping of Cameroon’s avid soccer fans at various cities after goals were
> scored or key plays made during the African Cup of Nations games in 2006.

[https://phys.org/news/2011-01-seismometer-noise-south-
atlant...](https://phys.org/news/2011-01-seismometer-noise-south-atlantic-
storms.html)

------
dwd
I don't suppose this is a NULL issue that combines all the signals that get
incorrectly positioned at lat:0, long:0?

~~~
zelos
You may be on to something: there's a Kosovan car factory and a fruit and veg
shop out there too according to google maps.

~~~
andyjohnson0
There's also a data collection buoy moored there:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_Island)

------
eripaha
Its a completely real thing
[https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1029/2006...](https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1029/2006GL027010)

~~~
Jaruzel
Thanks for posting this, repeated Google searches resulted in absolutely
useless results! Especially as all I had to search on was '26 second pulse'
and 'gulf of guinea'.

Google is becoming worthless for 'serious' search queries. :(

~~~
alberto_ol
you can see also explain xkcd, there's another link to PhysOrg.com

[https://phys.org/news/2011-01-seismometer-noise-south-
atlant...](https://phys.org/news/2011-01-seismometer-noise-south-atlantic-
storms.html)

[https://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/2344:_26-Second_P...](https://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/2344:_26-Second_Pulse)

------
garmaine
Godzilla?

